# Aldi "workzone" cheap rotary polisher from Thursday 7th



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Aldi seem to be selling a cheap (£40) rotary this Thursday -

https://www.aldi.co.uk/car-polisher/p/010847253266500










I personally won't be picking one up but could be of use for anyone who wants to try out a rotary without too much cash investment...

That said I'm sure we'll all see a fair bit of burnt through paint over the next few weeks from the blokes who will chuck some t-cut on it and "have a go" on their cars!


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Tempted at that price!

I wonder if the backing plate is replaceable too?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Argos had a da at £30 this week

Got one to have a punt with


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I wonder if the backing plate is replaceable too?


It has a spindle lock. So long as the thread is M14, and no reason why it shouldn't be, then it will take any backing plate.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> It has a spindle lock. So long as the thread is M14, and no reason why it shouldn't be, then it will take any backing plate.


I might get one then, I've only ever used a DA though!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've taken a punt on one of them. 

If anyone else is looking in Aberdeen the beach doesn't have them, but Cornhill Shopping arcade does.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i'll bet this weighs a ton , but not bad for the money


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

cleancar said:


> i'll bet this weighs a ton , but not bad for the money


2.8kg according to my scales.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

What would be better/safer, this or a long throw DA such as the Clas Ohlson Hpv720?


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

iCraig said:


> What would be better/safer, this or a long throw DA such as the Clas Ohlson Hpv720?


DA would be safer for a first time polisher


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I've taken a punt on one of them.
> 
> If anyone else is looking in Aberdeen the beach doesn't have them, but Cornhill Shopping arcade does.


What's the verdict?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

VenomUK said:


> What's the verdict?


I haven't managed to try it yet. They only went on sale last night.

A tough crowd on here. :lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Kerr said:


> I haven't managed to try it yet. They only went on sale last night.
> 
> A tough crowd on here. :lol:


For God's sake Kerr, hurry up. What's the delay, not like weather is bad or anything😂🤣


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

For £70 you could get both this rotary & the Argos DA.

What a great opportunity.......

Andy.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

AndyN01 said:


> For £70 you could get both this rotary & the Argos DA.
> 
> What a great opportunity.......
> 
> Andy.


Trouble is you could spend the same again getting decent backing plates and pads! I was pricing the Aldi one up yesterday and it came out about £42 for the backing plate and pads I wanted for it!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Or just go all in, it's only money!

https://www.flextoolsuk.com/flex-po...MI2pewi-Cu4AIVT5PtCh2NVARBEAQYASABEgLmGvD_BwE


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

iCraig said:


> Trouble is you could spend the same again getting decent backing plates and pads! I was pricing the Aldi one up yesterday and it came out about £42 for the backing plate and pads I wanted for it!


That's the point....

You get to choose which backing plates & pads you wish to use; so you spend your money on what you want, not what someone else chooses to put in a bundle. If you can find a bundle that ticks all your boxes at the right price then that's brilliant - get it bought.

Andy.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Got it out the box today. There is nothing more than to attach the handle with two bolts with the alien key provided. It is a simple 2 minute job.

The machine looks ok. There is a few cast marks on the casing partially hidden with the powercoat finish. The machine is a fair size and weighed 2.8kg without the handle.

The box has a 180mm backing plate, one foam pad and one furry one. They are big and feel cheap.

Locally I managed to source a smaller plate to suit my pads.





I've been using a DA for years and this is my first rotary. It's pretty noisy, but it feels ok. It is clear that it is me that needs to put more practice in, but a quick shot was all I had time for.

There is one issue though. Within about 30 minutes use the machine isn't as rigid as it started. The whole machine pivots a few mm around this join.



It has a safety release you have to activate before pulling the trigger. You have to constantly hold the trigger.

I can't really benchmark it against other rotary machines as my experience is very limited. It does feel ok and it should do a job.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Well done bud, you pulled your finger out eventually :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

:car:


VenomUK said:


> Well done bud, you pulled your finger out eventually :lol:


You shamed me into it. :lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Kerr said:


> :car:
> 
> You shamed me into it. :lol:


Yeah, about time😂


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Min speed 1000rpm. Good luck lol. Goes to 3000rpm.more of a grinder to be honest. If I were to use it I'd stick to speed 1...!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

My 3m Rotary is 600 rpm to 1850 rpm.

Wow if the aldi machine is up to 3000, then go very careful and keep the speed dialed down. Not quite angle grinder speed but 3000 will get panels hot very quickly


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Is the holding the trigger constantly not going to make this a very tiring polisher to use?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

iCraig said:


> Is the holding the trigger constantly not going to make this a very tiring polisher to use?


I'd imagine it would get annoying after a while.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

iCraig said:


> Is the holding the trigger constantly not going to make this a very tiring polisher to use?


I would think so... Along with the weight. 
I'd think it would be OK to use on practice panels and to get some experience, but the weight and the high speeds don't really make it user friendly, and I wouldn't use it on anyone's car.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

big dave 666 said:


> I would think so... Along with the weight.
> I'd think it would be OK to use on practice panels and to get some experience, but the weight and the high speeds don't really make it user friendly, and I wouldn't use it on anyone's car.


I've noticed that the specs on this polisher are the same as the Silverline polisher as sold by Elite. So question is why do people consider the Silverline to be okay but this is too fast?


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

iCraig said:


> I've noticed that the specs on this polisher are the same as the Silverline polisher as sold by Elite. So question is why do people consider the Silverline to be okay but this is too fast?


If that's the case then both are too fast. Speed builds up heat quicker. Which we all know isn't good. The higher end machines are lower speed for a reason. Would you really use a rotary at 3000rpm.
Speed one with this machine is the equivalent to speed three on my rotary and that's the highest I take it.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Kerr said:


> Locally I managed to source a smaller plate to suit my pads.




What pads would you recommend for the Christmas marmalade?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Flex is up there with the speeds

https://www.flextoolsuk.com/pub/media/wysiwyg/PDF/406813_Product_data_sheet.pdf

The flex PE14-2 150 is 600rpm to 2100rpm.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Flex is up there with the speeds
> 
> https://www.flextoolsuk.com/pub/media/wysiwyg/PDF/406813_Product_data_sheet.pdf
> 
> The flex PE14-2 150 is 600rpm to 2100rpm.


No load speeds are quoted as 1100-3700rpm which is faster than the cheap one.

I wonder how much variance there is between no load and under load speeds?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I was going to make mention of the fact Flex talk about fancy electronics to monitor the speed. A governor if you will. Therefore certainly at the lower speeds there should be no difference in speed with or without a load.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

big dave 666 said:


> Would you really use a rotary at 3000rpm.


I like to live my life on the edge :devil::buffer:


----------



## V5Bug (Feb 7, 2019)

i just got one of these, now im wondering if to take it back or not.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

V5Bug said:


> i just got one of these, now im wondering if to take it back or not.


Why take it back?


----------



## V5Bug (Feb 7, 2019)

iCraig said:


> Why take it back?


i took it back today and got the argos da. i dont have much exp in stuff like this, so i thought it would be safer with the da lol.

im only going to use it to remove some swirl marks with it. if i get on with it i might treat myself to something better next year.


----------

